# Compra-venta > Compro >  rocky racoon

## Lukan

Hola, si alguien tiene un rocky racoon o similar, lo tiene abandonado y se quiere deshacer de él, que me lo diga que es probable que me interese  :001 005: 

Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

Ya tengo uno, gracias!! No es el rocky original pero es una marrón muy gracioso, jejeje. Se puede cerrar este post!

Saludos!

----------

